

Show HN: Notegraphy, write and publish with style - meerita

Dear fellow hackers,<p>Before submitting this, I wanted the app I&#x27;ve been working on posted on the App Store. Notegraphy it&#x27;s a simple tool that help you to produce beautiful texts for sharing as you want.<p>We&#x27;ve made it with rails, AWS and HTML5&#x2F;CSS3 and JS, also Boostrap. You can use it with a browser or the native iPhone&#x2F;iPad app.<p>I&#x27;m posting this just to get your valuable feedback. Everything is welcome and, remember this is aimed for all kind of people, not just hackers!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notegraphy.com
======
xauronx
Looks gorgeous, well designed and well made. The intro video and the marketing
look amazing. The capabilities (seeing your stats, sharing to multiple social
networks, etc) all look great, leave nothing to be desired. You guys did an
amazing job.

The only problem is that I'm not entirely sure what I would need to use this
for? The only use-case I could imagine would be posting a nice looking "Happy
Anniversary" or something to my girlfriend, but I don't need all of the fancy
features for that. Or an account even.

~~~
meerita
Thing is, this is aimed to create nice writtings. Long or short, make them
pretty, so you can share them. They can be happy aniversary or a song, or a
blog post, or a resumeé.

We have more collections coming.

------
meerita
Clickable [https://notegraphy.com](https://notegraphy.com)

------
thejteam
I'm getting a blank screen in Firefox.

~~~
meerita
Weird, we all see it in Firefox. Tell me if your problem persist after
reloads.

~~~
thejteam
I'm using Firefox 23 at the moment if it matters.

~~~
meerita
We have the same version, 23.0.1. Are you using anykind of adblock or similar?

